# Craig's list bargain



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue was contacted by an elderly couple that had just bought a 2yr old female Maltese off of Craig's list. They met the people in a parking lot and paid for her. Once they got her home they realized she was having difficulty breathing. They took her to a vet who determined that she was a lot older, more like 11yrs and has a collapsing trachea, heart murmur and probably CHF.
This couple do not have the money to care for her and contacted AMA Rescue.
What kind of people sell an old darling , ill dog like this?? Why is Craig's list allowed to sell dogs??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw her on FB and read her story. Just unthinkable. She looks so sweet. Glad AMAR could get her to safety.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That's just awful for this poor puppy! Whoever sold her on craigslist will have Karma knocking on their back door. I hope AMA can help her!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad, I don't understand why people would even consider purchasing a pet on Craig's list or any other internet site. Glad that she has now been rescued.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, she looks so sweet. I hope you can find her a good home where she will be treated like a queen.

I am betting that she wasn't a pet of the people who sold her. Maybe the she had belonged to a relative or maybe they even stole her. What kind of people? The same kind who lie and cheat to others for a few bucks. Rotten, low-life, ignorant people.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I choose to believe that these people will get what they deserve at some point. Poor sweet girl. Will there be a need for special donations for her?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

K a r m a!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a sweet little girl! Poor thing, don't you just wonder how she ended up like this? Ir makes me so sad.I hope that she has a good life for however long, she's on this earth.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> That's just awful for this poor puppy! Whoever sold her on craigslist will have Karma knocking on their back door. I hope AMA can help her!


They should have Karma kicking in their door and snacking the crap out of them!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> AMA Rescue was contacted by an elderly couple that had just bought a 2yr old female Maltese off of Craig's list. They met the people in a parking lot and paid for her. Once they got her home they realized she was having difficulty breathing. They took her to a vet who determined that she was a lot older, more like 11yrs and has a collapsing trachea, heart murmur and probably CHF.
> This couple do not have the money to care for her and contacted AMA Rescue.
> What kind of people sell an old darling , ill dog like this?? Why is Craig's list allowed to sell dogs??


Maybe it was fate..think if they hadn't sold this fluff on Craig's List, she migth be dead right now... Blessing in disguise I guess... I'm sure most CL sales end happily...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wish that Craig's list would do as E-bay has and not list dogs for sale.
They do a service by listing the lost and found dogs, but wipe out the good, in my opinion, by allowing the sales. Anyone could have bought this girl and she could have been used as a bait dog for the Pit Bull fighting dogs. It just makes me ill to think of all the homes that would not be appropriate for her.
Rescues work so hard to find good homes and do homes checks etc.. We are thankful that the people that bought her didn't just take her to an animal Control


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

That is so sad! I think Craigslist has a policy where you are not allowed to sell your pets, but you may request a rehoming fee for someone else to adopt your pet.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So awful! She is terribly cute. I sure hope she is able to get the care she needs.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Stories like this make me so sad. I'm glad you were able to help this sweet little girl.


----------

